# Your top 10 favorite Puritans



## PresbyDane (Dec 25, 2009)

I would like to expand my reading list regarding authors, and would therefor like you to mention your top 10 favorite puritans, and maybe some titles I should read if you have any particular in mind.

Thanks!


----------



## Claudiu (Dec 25, 2009)

Thomas Watson:

Amazon.com: The Godly Man's Picture (Puritan Paperbacks) (9780851515953): Thomas Watson: Books


----------



## Wayne (Dec 25, 2009)

Sibbes (current favorite)
Burroughs (previous favorite)
Watson (original favorite)
Flavel (strategic favorite)
Boston (homiletic favorite)
Morning Exercises at Cripplegate (casuistical favorite)
Brooks
Traill
Charnock
Spurgeon (he counts--really)


----------



## Susanna (Dec 25, 2009)

Mr. Joshua, you once mentioned you were thinking about getting a dog and I suggested a cat might make a better pet. Looking through your list of books might I ask you, "What dog would sit through a read aloud by any of the authors you've mentioned, Sir?" None. Which cat would langish at your lap purring with pleasure as you read aloud such lengthy, meaty texts? Any and all cats would adore you all the more for it. 

Just a random, off topic thought, in support of the cat. 

Sue, with her cat-theology

-----Added 12/25/2009 at 09:23:52 EST-----

Wayne, 

What is a "strategic favorite"? ... an author YOU use strategically or an author THE LORD providentially might have intended to use strategically in your own life?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 25, 2009)

In no particular order:

Thomas Hooker
Thomas Goodwin
John Owen
Cotton Mather
Samuel Rutherford
George Gillespie
Phillip Nye
Thomas Watson
John Bunyan
Richard Baxter


----------



## Idelette (Dec 25, 2009)

My favorites are:

Thomas Watson
John Owen
Richard Sibbes
Richard Baxter
Thomas Manton
Thomas Brooks
John Flavel
Jeremiah Burroughs
Matthew Henry
Christopher Love


----------



## Wayne (Dec 25, 2009)

Susanna said:


> What is a "strategic favorite"?



The content of Flavel's work, _The Mystery of Providence_ provides the theology behind and gives meaning to much of what I do as an archivist at the PCA Historical Center.

His message, in my words: If you are a Christian, this means God is at work in your life, accomplishing His purposes. Sit up and take notice! Pay attention to His daily providences. The life of every Christian is significant and has meaning, _precisely because_ the sovereign Creator of the universe is intimately involved in that life.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 25, 2009)

Obviously, Watson is a favorite. I think he would be a good start.

Spurgeon, although a 19th Century preacher, is a very good one to read, however I imagine you have read some of his by now.

Don't forget Jonathan Edwards. He is 18th Century, of course, but I wouldn't have you miss him. If you haven't read it, I'd suggest you start with _Religious Affections_.


----------



## Megan Mozart (Dec 25, 2009)

Jonathan Edwards.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 25, 2009)

Megan Mozart said:


> Jonathan Edwards.



All ten of him. 


[it's late. I need to go to bed.]


----------



## jambo (Dec 26, 2009)

Thomas Watson (anything at all by him but the Godly mans picture is a must))
Thomas Brooks (anything at all but especially his Precious Remedies and Apples of Gold)
John Flavel (Anything by Fklavel but his Fountian of Life is a must)
Samuel Rutherford (Letters)
John Bunyan (Pilgrim's Progress, Holy War, Prayer and again anything else by him)
Richard Baxter
William Guthrie (Christians Great Interest)
Matthew Henry
Richard Sibbes (Bruised Reed)
Thomas Manton


----------



## ClayPot (Dec 26, 2009)

jambo said:


> (anything at all by him but the Godly mans picture is a must))
> (anything at all but especially his Precious Remedies and Apples of Gold)
> (Anything by Fklavel but his Fountian of Life is a must)



At first I thought you were saying you should read anything by these authors except the books mentioned! Now I realize that you should especially read the books mentioned.


----------



## jambo (Dec 26, 2009)

jpfrench81 said:


> jambo said:
> 
> 
> > (anything at all by him but the Godly mans picture is a must))
> ...



Apologies for not being clear but for the last ten minutes my wife had been shouting up to me that the dinner was ready and I was running out of the number of times you can say "I'll just be two minutes."

I had meant that anything at all by these authors is worthwhile, however the titles mentioned are particular books you should read. Guthrie's 'The Christians Great Interest' was in fact the only book he wrote. I also wanted to add an 11th, namely Henry Scougal's "Life of God in the soul of man'


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm a bad Puritan. I haven't read more than 10 of them to have a top 10 list.  I have read (and loved) Thomas Watson, John Bunyan, and Jonathan Edwards. I am really loving Watson's _The Godly Man's Picture_ right now.


----------



## baron (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks to the PB I found Thomas Watson who is my favorite this year.


----------



## Andres (Dec 26, 2009)

Susanna said:


> Mr. Joshua, you once mentioned you were thinking about getting a dog and I suggested a cat might make a better pet. Looking through your list of books might I ask you, "What dog would sit through a read aloud by any of the authors you've mentioned, Sir?" None. Which cat would langish at your lap purring with pleasure as you read aloud such lengthy, meaty texts? Any and all cats would adore you all the more for it.
> 
> Just a random, off topic thought, in support of the cat.
> 
> Sue, with her cat-theology



Oh Susanna, I have to respectfully disagree. I read to my puppy and he listens. Just the other night he laid right beside me in bed and listened to God of Promise by Michael Horton. I'll give you that he doesn't purr, but I can do without that. 

P.S. He loves to sit beside me while I'm on PB too!


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 26, 2009)

Cats rule and dogs drool!

Hey, how do you tell who loves you more, your wife or your dog? Put both in the trunk of your car for a couple hours, and when you open the trunk, which one's happy to see you?


----------



## Andres (Dec 26, 2009)

back to the topic of the OP, you might consider this:

Puritan Paperback bundle

It's $186.60, but considering the fact that you get 37 books, I think it's a good deal. I am seriously considering ordering it with some of the Christmas money I received.


----------



## ADKing (Dec 26, 2009)

Two others worthy of mention:

Joseph Caryl's Observations on Job

Edward Reynolds. I have just only recently started reading him--his meditations on the Lord's Supper and Sermons on Hosea 13. He is extremely eloquent and suggestive.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 26, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I'm _shocked_ that no one else has picked Gurnall.



I'll see you your shock and raise you an alarmed that no one has even mentioned Durham.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh. In that case, I'll change my stakes to a horrified that no one has brought up Dickson.


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 26, 2009)

Susanna said:


> Mr. Joshua, you once mentioned you were thinking about getting a dog and I suggested a cat might make a better pet. Looking through your list of books might I ask you, "What dog would sit through a read aloud by any of the authors you've mentioned, Sir?" None. Which cat would langish at your lap purring with pleasure as you read aloud such lengthy, meaty texts? Any and all cats would adore you all the more for it.
> 
> Just a random, off topic thought, in support of the cat.
> 
> ...



You get a dog and love it, pet it, feed it, play with it. The dog looks at you and thinks, "You must be God."
You get a cat and love it, pet it, feed it, play with it. The cat thinks, "I must be God."


----------



## Don Kistler (Dec 26, 2009)

In order:

1. Jonathan Edwards
2. Christopher Love
3. Jeremiah Burroughs
4. Thomas Watson
5. Matthew Mead
6. Richard Alleine
7. Thomas Boston
8. Solomon Stoddard
9. Thomas Vincent
10. James Durham


----------



## py3ak (Dec 26, 2009)

I know Dr. Beeke's top two are Anthony Burgess and Thomas Goodwin - or were until fairly recently, in any case.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 26, 2009)

Which makes me wonder why RHB still has not produced Anthony Burgess' work on the covenants.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Dec 26, 2009)

Thomas Watson, Thomas Brooks, and Matthew Henry are my favorites.


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 26, 2009)

1.John Owen 
2.Richard Sibbes 
3. Jonathan Edwards
4.Thomas Watson 
5.Richard Baxter 
6.John Bunyan 
7.Thomas Goodwin 
8.Thomas Watson
9.Matthew Henry 
10. William Perkins


----------



## student ad x (Dec 26, 2009)

PresbyDane said:


> I would like to expand my reading list regarding authors, and would therefor like you to mention your top 10 favorite puritans, and maybe some titles I should read if you have any particular in mind.
> 
> Thanks!



Hey brother, how are you?





10 Puritans:

Bunyan
Edwards
Henry
Keach
Manton
Newton
Owen
Spurgeon
Spurgeon
Winslow

oooops........ did I put Spurgeon 2x's


----------

